# Looking to enable GPS on my wifi ipad 3. Garmin GLO or XGPS150?



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

My subject title pretty much outlines what im looking for.

I was gifted a 32GB Ipad 3 wifi from work. It is for work purposes, but i've been told essentially its mine to keep and do as I wish with it. So with that in mind, I am looking for a great GPS app + hardware to use for it. I can tether it with my iphone in Canada. 

I've narrowed the selection down to the Garmin bluetooth GPS

Amazon.com: Garmin Portable Bluetooth GPS and GLONASS Receiver: Electronics

and the Dual Electronice XGPS150A Bluetooth GPS receiver
http://www.amazon.com/Dual-Electronics-XGPS150A-Universal-Bluetooth/dp/B006M49G80/ref=pd_cp_e_1

I like the look and style of the Garmin + the quality of the name brand...but there is only 1 review on its performance. Compared to the XGPS that has over 130 positive reviews. Price is $99 for both.


Can anyone comment on either one?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

When you tether the iPad 3 to the iPhone the iPad maps should work and locate you. And with iOS 6 hopefully coming out next month you are going to have all you need in terms of a map app.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> When you tether the iPad 3 to the iPhone the iPad maps should work and locate you. And with iOS 6 hopefully coming out next month you are going to have all you need in terms of a map app.


Quite right, however when I am in the USA or Europe I can't afford the data roaming charges. Also I find the triangulation method isn't as exact

I hope apple will allow for offline use of maps


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes, if you tether your iPhone to your iPad the iPhone passes GPS information to the iPad.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macmac said:


> Quite right, however when I am in the USA or Europe I can't afford the data roaming charges. Also I find the triangulation method isn't as exact
> 
> I hope apple will allow for offline use of maps


Then buying one of those gadgets would make sense for you i guess.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I was looking at the Bad Elf model (Amazon.com: Bad Elf GPS Receiver for iPod touch, iPhone, iPad (3rd generation), iPad 2, and iPad (66-channel, SBAS/WAAS, 10Hz): GPS & Navigation) but IMO you have to ask yourself...is spending $100 on an addon GPS worth it vs just buying a "real" car GPS for similar money? I'd rather go down the proven Nuvi route then try and make the iPad work. Also the Nuvi's will come with a screen mount where as you'd need to figure out how to mount the iPad so that you can easily see it while driving.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

PosterBoy said:


> Yes, if you tether your iPhone to your iPad the iPhone passes GPS information to the iPad.


This is wrong.

The iPad will not use the GPS of a tethered iPhone. All it will do is triangulate using the available internet connection. It does this by comparing the known location of WiFi networks with the reception available on the phone. If there are no WiFi networks in range, then the iPad will have no location data available.

JohnMarshall4 - Debunking the Wi-Fi only iPad Tethered iPhone 4 GPS Myth


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You'd be better off to buy a real GPS,
I have an iPhone, But I much prefer to use my Garmin 60csX for real world use.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

John Clay said:


> This is wrong.
> 
> The iPad will not use the GPS of a tethered iPhone. All it will do is triangulate using the available internet connection. It does this by comparing the known location of WiFi networks with the reception available on the phone. If there are no WiFi networks in range, then the iPad will have no location data available.
> 
> JohnMarshall4 - Debunking the Wi-Fi only iPad Tethered iPhone 4 GPS Myth


Interesting, I hadn't heard it was proven false. Thanks for that.

And to be fair, you'd have to be pretty far out in the boon docks for there to be no WiFi


----------



## MobiusStrip (Aug 2, 2011)

PosterBoy said:


> And to be fair, you'd have to be pretty far out in the boon docks for there to be no WiFi


Yes, because most highways nowadays have free Wi-Fi.


----------



## MobiusStrip (Aug 2, 2011)

Meanwhile, no one actually answered the guy's question.

The iPad would make a nice GPS because of its far-higher screen resolution, assuming that you can find a practical way to mount it (look at Ram Mounts).

One guy did a brief comparison here: The Life of a Pilot (In Training): Garmin GLO vs. Dual XGPS150

Too bad Garmin doesn't provide the useful app that Dual does.

Also, I can't find any information on whether these units can provide GPS data over USB instead of Bluetooth.

The advantage of the Garmin is that it also uses the Russian GLONASS system.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

John Clay said:


> This is wrong.
> 
> The iPad will not use the GPS of a tethered iPhone. All it will do is triangulate using the available internet connection. It does this by comparing the known location of WiFi networks with the reception available on the phone. If there are no WiFi networks in range, then the iPad will have no location data available.
> 
> JohnMarshall4 - Debunking the Wi-Fi only iPad Tethered iPhone 4 GPS Myth


You're wrong. I did an experiment and my iPad did get GPS info from my iPhone.

As for GPS apps, I prefer Waze.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

too bad its not a ipad with 4G. Youjust put in a SIM card, no need to activate it and you get GPS chip activated. You just need maps on the device.


----------



## MobiusStrip (Aug 2, 2011)

Why would you need to put a SIM card in?


----------



## staninprague (Dec 8, 2012)

*Tested Garmin GLO with both wifi only iPad and iPhone*

I got a new Garmin GLO module and it works 100% alright with my wifi only iPad. Really good and with fast updates.

Though part of my expectation was that it will improve GPS quality of my iPhone as well when connected. This expectation was quite false I believe. I put my experience, communication with Garmin on that and investigation video into this blog entry: Blocoware iPhone Apps - News: GARMIN GLO + iPhone - First impressions

Hope I will not get busted by admin by having a link and doing it so no one has false expectations for Garmin GLO for their iPhone's or cellular iPads. I really didn't like Garmin saying about the boost, but in reality - nothing... Otherwise, for wifi only iPads and iPod I believe Garmin GLO is the best!


----------

